# Who is your style icon?



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a hard question for me to answer because there are so many celebrities and public people that have a great style. If I had to pick one though mine would be Jacqueline Onassis from way back because her style was always so well put together and classic. I love classic styles that are timeless. My favorite pieces of clothing are pieces that are timeless and have high quality that lasts. From the people today I would say that I really like Heidi Klum and Victoria Beckham. Both of them have had some outfits that are over the top but overall their style is great. I love how Heidi Klum has looked like through all of her pregnancies and now Victoria Beckham is expecting. I'm sure she will continue her standard of style. I'm really liking her fashion collection. These outfits are a few of my favorites.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 22, 2011)

(pic heavy) Julie Christie.







Jean Shrimpton.



Carrie Bradshaw/SJP.



Kate Bosworth.






Carine Roitfeld.



Jimi Hendrix.



Charlie Watts (one of these things is not like the other...)


----------



## llehsal (Feb 22, 2011)

I would have to say Victoria Beckam.  I really like Kim Kardashian's style of dress, but Victoria's suit me more.


----------



## katana (Feb 22, 2011)

This is such a hard question to answer. I admire different people for different parts of their style.

I love Jackie Kennedy and Victoria Beckham for their classy style of clothing choices. I like Nicole Ritchie and her bohemian, girly feel she has going on (I guess that would be Rachel Zoe's style then) and I love Alexander McQueen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG...how could I forget Alexander McQueen????


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 9, 2011)

Coco Chanel (Fashion designer/entrepreneur)

Sophia Loren (actress/sex symbol)

Marilyn Monroe (actress/sex symbol)

Jane Mansfield (actress/sex symbol)

Farah Pahlavi (former Empress of Iran)

Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis (former first lady)

Sarah Jessica Parker (actress, known for her role as fashion writer Carrie Bradshaw from Sex &amp; the City)

Maria Callas (opera singer)

Lena Horn (actress/singer)

Joan Rivers (comedian/fashion critic/entrepreneur)

Ann Wintour (Editor in Chief of Vogue Magazine)

Lisa Robertson (QVC host)

Monica Bellucci (actress/sex symbol)

Halle Berry (actress/sex symbol)

Kim Kardashian (reality star/sex symbol)

Iman (former supermodel)

to name a few...


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Mar 14, 2011)

Bettie Page, Coco Chanel and Marlene Dietrich


----------



## perlanga (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably Kate Beckinsale. Sexy, modern, and sophisticated at the same time.


----------



## hellokomrade (Mar 16, 2011)

​  ​ Probably my longest lasting style icon is Michelle Pheiffer as Selina Kyle/Catwoman. That character firmly cemented my love for insane/ insanely sexy secretaries with crazy curly hair, big glasses and a bold red lip.​ 


​ 
 ​ 

    

​  ​ 

​  ​ Charlotte Gainsburg is another icon from my childhood, though I only just rediscovered her. I loved her portrayal of Jane Eyre as a kid. Charlotte has that distinctly undone French look. She has gorgeous eyes and bold eyebrows. Whenever I'm feeling down about how I look, I flip through her pictures and they remind me how stunning "plain Jane" brunettes can be with a little confidence.​  ​


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 28, 2011)

I love Audrey!

I agree *Hellokomrade, Charlotte Gainsburg* is very stylish.  I like her a lot.


----------

